# We have some seriously noisy birds around here....



## Heather (Aug 26, 2006)

and they told me that both Mark and Rob Z. have a birthday tomorrow.  

Good birthday wishes to you both! Couldn't happen to two better people. Nice to share a birthday with a person you share a love of orchids with, I think. 

Off to blow out a few candles....


----------



## Gideon (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday you two, hope you have a great day


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy birthday Mark and Rob!


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Mark and Rob!


----------



## Ron-NY (Aug 28, 2006)

wishing you both a year filled with bountiful blooms!!


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2006)

Just saw this. Thanks for the well wishes! I had a great weekend that perhaps I'll post on some time. For the time being I have to ask if anyone has seen "The Kitchens of Biró" on PBS?


----------



## Heather (Aug 28, 2006)

Mark said:


> Just saw this. Thanks for the well wishes! I had a great weekend that perhaps I'll post on some time. For the time being I have to ask if anyone has seen "The Kitchens of Biró" on PBS?



Oh no! Not another work related reality show I'm going to be forced to watch!  

http://www.birointernationale.com/show/


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 28, 2006)

Happy Birday!

Enjoy an orchid!


----------



## TADD (Aug 28, 2006)

Another year, another story....


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2006)

TADD said:


> Another year, another story....




Tadd, you weren't kidding!  
Lots of virgos around here...And, two more of you today! 
Happy birthday RayB and Tadd!

enjoy it - buy some plants, will ya? oke:


----------



## Mark (Aug 31, 2006)

Heather said:


> Lots of virgos



I don't know why, but that just sounds ironic.

Happy birthday to my fellow products of early winter chill!


----------

